# Invisible Man on the way!



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

CultTVMan is expecting the Moebius Invisible Man kits to start shipping on or about Sept. 22... :woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:
Mcdee
Where did you get this COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL info???


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!:woohoo:

Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Got an email from CultTVMan today letting me know...:woohoo:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I may have one on order from CultTVMan, but I SO hope to see the Invisible Man on the shelf at my semi-LHS...or NOT see. as the case may be...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got an email from CulTTVMan today too saying its time to pay for the preorder and should ship around Sept 22 too!! Great news!!!!!!
Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Isn't the Ghost of Castle Mare from Monarch supposed to be out at the end of September as well,or has it been delayed again.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

xsavoie said:


> Isn't the Ghost of Castle Mare from Monarch supposed to be out at the end of September as well,or has it been delayed again.


Approximately Novermberish according to all sources I have seen. Check out Cult's site. I think he has that date posted on his site (either the home page or the kit's page).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Invisible Man has got all the cool stuff that, I dare say, Aurora kits failed to provide in their kits...with the exception of the Witch and the Bride of Frankenstein, (but even these kits dropped down in scale in order to give us the goodies)...but not the Invisible Man! 1/8 scale and all the stuff we've always wanted to truly build a proper dio without having to customize it ourselves...straight from the box I mean dig it, you could actually stand Dr.Jekyll on the completed I.M. base and call it finished...I want to get few of these just for the bookcase and lab equipment alone...this kit will lend itself to so many other Aurora kits that it's almost a customizing kit in itself. But ultimately this kit designed by Chris White is, IMHO, already a Classic and will be a welcome addition to my Monster Model Collection:thumbsup: The Invisible Man...Bring it On!!!!:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I must have the Invisible Man! This is great news, I guess its time to preorder one. Just need to scrounge up some more $$.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I cant wait for this kit to come out:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This is a long and anticipated kit by alot of us including ME!
I can't wait to finally add this kit to my collection! Loved the concept that has been floating around for years! Glad someone finally had the b#$%'s to actually do this kit!

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I took the plunge, Invisi preordered!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got word from CultTVman they ship around the 22 Sept...I can't wait to get my hands on this kit, I bought and paid back in the earlybird days...$19.00ea...3 on the way :thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't wait to get my mitts on this too!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The Invisible Man is on the way?

How can you tell?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

By the footprints.......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well 11 more days a the Invisible man ships, I had better get a few models completed and clear off my work bench, because I want to give this kit all the attention it deserves :thumbsup: Any word on signed prints of the cool Box Art by Chris White? If so...Count me in! :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

McDee, 11 days till it ships from China or from the hobby shops? I'm working myself into a tizzy now!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

CultTVman emailed me and says he expects them in his hands, right in the Good old USA on the 22 of September and he begins shipping them to all his customers right away :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Slight clarification: I expect them to be in stock the WEEK of Sept 22 and I will begin shipping once I have them. I have a lot to ship out and it may take a week before they are all out the door. That assumes there is no delays in getting to me.

The last thing I need is everyone mailing me on the 22nd asking where there kit is!

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

+Sorry Steve for jumping the gun ...just super excited about this kit:thumbsup: and I figured it would be a couple of weeks after the 22nd before it hit the doorstep...but still...it's the best news I've heard all week:thumbsup:
Thanks Steve!!!
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You know we're a patient bunch for the most part, Steve...we've waited this long so a few more days won't kill us. I got in on the early-early bird preorder price too, McDee...wheee!!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the update Steve . i just put one on pre order the other day . i'll be waiting patiently for the word from you on when to submit my payment . 

this kit looks to be a new instant classic in the style of PL's Phantom .
great figure , great base , and Chris White's fantastic artwork ! 
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> You know we're a patient bunch for the most part, Steve...we've waited this long so a few more days won't kill us. I got in on the early-early bird preorder price too, McDee...wheee!!!


Cool deal from CultTVman...glad you got in on it too deadmanincfan :thumbsup: Steve sure knows how to treat his customers, man...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I got mine ordered and paid for, I is a happy camper now, missed out on the 19.00 price but still got a good deal! Thanks Steve, you is da man! I'll have some fun with this baby.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just submitted my pmt this morning . one step closer :woohoo:. 
can't wait to see this kit in my hands . 
hb


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I heard nothing but good things about Steve, so I had no second thoughts about preordering from him. Looking forward to many more such orders!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I received an update from Frank at Moebius today. The Invisible Man has arrived in port but is tied up in customs for intensive search. This could mean a POSSIBLE delay of several days. I will let you know more when I hear it.

Sorry!
Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the update Steve.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

They can look all they want,they will never see find anything,he's invisible.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I received an update from Frank at Moebius today. The Invisible Man has arrived in port but is tied up in customs for intensive search. This could mean a POSSIBLE delay of several days. I will let you know more when I hear it.
> 
> Sorry!
> Steve


If he takes off his clothes they will never find him, no matter how intensive the search.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Not your fault, Steve...thanks for the update! Just hope they don't go for that invisible proctological exam...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I received an update from Frank at Moebius today. The Invisible Man has arrived in port but is tied up in customs for intensive search.


Do they expect to find invisible drugs?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...you get that feeling too, Scotpens?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Anything that could make the man invisible, cant be approved by the FDA, there fore must be illegal!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Warning...warning...warning...*

CONTAINS SMALL PARTS ...DO NOT INJEST...INHALE...LEAVE IN CRIB...DROP IN FISHTANK...SNORT...fold...spindle...or mutilate...
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Ordered mine today! :woohoo: 

RK

500 posts, finally.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...makes me think the Monster Scenes may be held up too...oh well, I waited 30-plus years to get them again, I can wait a bit longer...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I received an update from Frank at Moebius today. The Invisible Man has arrived in port but is tied up in customs for intensive search. This could mean a POSSIBLE delay of several days. I will let you know more when I hear it.
> 
> Sorry!
> Steve


You'd think customs would know by now," What you can't see...can't hurt you" :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh man, we will be seeing these soon, I had an order get tied up in customs for two weeks about a year ago. Still It wont be long now methinks. I have a birthday comming in a couple of weeks, it would be a nice surprise to get in the mail at about that time


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Tell me...? Does Customs do this with every import? I understand private imports are open to scrutiny... but Commercial too?...Just wondering...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it's a random search, Mcdee. They do that over here too. Maybe they're checking the rats internals for condoms full of drugs......

Chris.


----------

